# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Lào - Du lich Lao

## thietht

*Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về du lịch Lào - du lich Lao*
Đến với đất nước Triệu Voi (Lào) du khách với những ngôi chùa tôn nghiêm, những thác nước tuyệt đẹp, những pho tượng Phật nhiều hình dáng và nụ cười thân thiện của người dân.



Chùa Xieng Thong – chùa Vàng
Mời bạn cùng Didau.org lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Lào để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*Thời điểm thích hợp đi du lịch Lào*

Khí hậu của Lào thuộc loại khí hậu gió mùa khô và ẩm với 2 mùa: mùa mưa và mùa khô. Mùa mưa bắt đầu từ tháng 5 đến tháng 10, mùa khô từ tháng 11 đến tháng 4.

Du lịch Lào không có biển nên bạn cũng không phải tránh mùa mưa ở Lào, tuy nhiên, nếu không chịu được cái nóng của gió Lào thì bạn hoàn toàn không nên đi vào khoảng tháng 3 đến tháng 5. Từ tháng 11 đến giữa tháng 2 khí hậu khô, nhiệt độ thấp khoảng 15 độ C. Có lễ đây cũng là thời điểm lí tưởng nhất để du lịch Lào mà không bị vất vả vì khí hậu của đất nước này.

*Đi lại*

_Từ Việt Nam – Lào_ 

Bạn có thể xuất phát sang đất nước này từ Sài Gòn, Hà Nội bằng máy bay hay xe khách. 

- Từ Hà Nội có thể mua vé xe sang Lào đi Vientiane tại số 3A Nguyễn Gia Thiều, xuất cảnh ở cửa khẩu Cầu Treo. Hay vào Vinh, mua vé xe bus đi Xiêng Khoảng qua cửa khẩu Nậm Cắn vào các ngày thứ ba, thứ năm, thứ sáu, Chủ nhật với giá khoảng 200.000 – 300.000 đồng. Nhà xe sẽ đóng dấu xuất nhập cảnh, nên bạn không phải lo lắng thủ tục. 

- Từ TP. HCM, bạn có thể đi đường bộ sang Lào qua cửa khẩu ở Kon Tum, Quảng Trị, Huế hoặc Quy Nhơn. Ngoài ra, nếu có xe (máy, ô tô...) và muốn tự lái, bạn có thể xin giấy phép liên vận Việt - Lào tại Sở GTVT. 

_Tại Lào_

Phương tiện di chuyển chính tại Lào là xe tuk tuk và xe pickup (một dạng xe tải nhỏ). Lịch trình xe luôn có sẵn tại các bến xe hay công ty du lịch. Mẹo để tiết kiệm tiền và thời gian di chuyển tại Lào: Nên đi chung xe tuk tuk với các du khách khác để tiết kiệm. Mua vé xe pickup trước một ngày và không nên mua khứ hồi. Đến bất kỳ điểm du lịch nào nên hỏi về tuyến đến thắng cảnh tiếp theo trước khi tham quan. Thuê du học sinh Việt làm hướng dẫn viên du lịch.

*Đại sứ quán Việt Nam tại Lào*: No.85 23 Singha road, Phonsay village, Saysettha district, Vientiane.

Tel: (856-21) 413401, 413409

E-mail: dsqvn@laotel.com

*Visa*: Không cần xin visa trước khi sang Lào, chỉ phải đóng một khoản phí nhỏ ở cửa khẩu.

*Các địa điểm thăm quan khi đi du lịch Lào*

Lộ trình ‘phượt’ khám phá cao nguyên cà phê ở Lào

10 hành trình phiêu lưu mạo hiểm trên đất Lào

Điểm danh 10 thắng cảnh tuyệt đẹp ở Lào



Viêng Chăn - Thành phố của mặt trăng

Patuxay - Khải hoàn môn ở Viên chăn

Wat Sisaket - Ngôi chùa có nhiều tượng phật cổ nhất nước Lào

Kỳ thú sông nước Vang Viêng

Những điều thú vị ở Luang Prabang

Vientiane -thủ đô thơ mộng bên dòng Mê Kông

Tỉnh Champasak - địa chỉ du lịch hấp dẫn

Bảo tàng sáp Madame Tussauds

Hang động ở Viengxay

Huyền bí vườn tượng Phật 

Cưỡi voi giữa miền đất di sản thế giới 

Wat Xiêng Thoong - Chùa Xiêng Thoong

Đến với “miền đất châu Âu” trong lòng nước Lào

Mường Phìn

Động Pak Ou


*Văn hóa:*

Văn hóa Lào

Khất thực ở Viêng Chăn

Lễ hội lên chùa ở Lào

----------


## thietht

Kinh nghiệm tự lái xe du lịch sang Lào

Những địa điểm mua sắm nổi tiếng tại Lào

Kinh nghiệm du lịch Lào bằng đường bộ

Những điều cần biết khi đến Lào

Hành trang du lịch bụi Lào

Những điểm bạn nên tham quan khi sang Lào

Cách ăn uống của người Lào

----------


## thietht

Nếm thử các món ngon đặc sản nước bạn Lào

Đến Luang Prabang thưởng thức món ngon nước Lào

Món Lạp

Món Tam Maak Hung - món ăn may mắn xứ Lào

Mồi nhậu lạ và "độc" ở Sầm Nưa 

Đặc sản nhện rang dòn

Măng ống nhồi thịt 

Gà Savanakhet

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp các tour du lịch Lào - tour du lich Lao được giới thiệu trên Didau.org*
Đà Nẵng - Thakhet - Viêng Chăn - Đồng Hới (5 Ngày 4 Đêm) - Giá 5.650.000 VNĐ/Khách

TP.HCM - Lào - TP.HCM (5 Ngày 5 Đêm - KH 15, 29/8 ) - Giá 9.950.000 VNĐ/Khách

HCM - Lào (Viêng Chăn - Vang Viên) - HCM (4 Ngày 3 Đêm) - Giá 488 USD/Khách
 Đà Nẵng - Thà Khẹt - Viêng Chăn - Động Thiên Đường (5N/4Đ) - Giá 6.190.000 VNĐ/Khách
Hà Nội - Laksao - Vientiane - Luong Prabang - Xieng Khoang (8N/7Đ) - Giá 8.190.000 VNĐ/Khách
Hà Nội - Viêng Chăn – Động Thiên Đường – Thà Khẹt – Viêng Chăn (6 ngày 5 đêm) - Giá tour 7.500.000 - Giá KM 6.150.000 VNĐ/Khách
Tour du lịch Lào 8 ngày - Giá từ 9.500.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Kualao

Nhà hàng Phone Keo

Hai nhà hàng tại Champasak được nhiều du khách yêu thích 

Nhà hàng KhopChaiDeu

Nhà hàng Sangah Restaurant

----------


## thietht

Salana Boutique Hotel (4 sao)

Leuxay Hotel (4 sao) 

Maison Souvannaphoum Hotel( 4 sao )

Green Park Boutique hotel (5 sao) 

Pon arena Hotel

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Lào

----------

